# Plant ID needed !!!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey there.

I was looking on Aquabid and I saw a pic from one of the auction that caught my attention...

Can you guys please tell me what kind of plant is that the shrimp is staying on ?!?

I asked the guy and he said "The shrimp is staying on java/xmass moss trimmed" !!!

To me that does not look like any kind of trimmed moss, it looks like some sort of mini grass !!!

What do you guys think ?!?!

Thanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

looks like a moss ball. or a moss ball spread out into a carpet. Most German pictures are taken like that, even Sulawesi Shrimps.

Frank on Shrimpnow has a picture that looks remarkably similar (lower resolution)


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, it looks more like a moss ball spread out into a carpet....


----------

